# Mayan Ruins New Build (1st Build)



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, ive decided to start on my Mayan ruins background for an unused Exo Terra viv i am planning on putting a few fan footed geckos into.

I dont have a plan im just building as i go and see where it takes me.

This is what ive done so far and i think my next step is to carve the bricks onto the walls (outside and in) the get the outside walls grouted and painted and then i can get it secured inside the viv and then start building around that.

Here it all is so far.... quite a way to go yet and i'll keep it all updated for you all on here.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/968252-mayan-ruins-new-viv-build.html ???


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Ha Ha you got me!!!

The original build i started last week i wasnt happy with and also needed the tank for something else, so started again on a different tank and im happier with the way its going.

Just remember everyone this is my first time at this, so hopefully it'll turn out ok.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

it's fine dude, i've had to scrap my first build a week before i was planning on getting my frogs, noticed a crack in the plastidip/rockoflex and it compromised, sure i could fix it, but what if in a couple of months i need to fix another spot etc etc. good luck fella, at least you only did a mock up


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Aww thats a shame about the frog build, my next build is going to be a frog build for a couple of red eyes and im doing a living/planted tank, so been researching the various methods of the backgrounds.
Is there any good guides that you know of?


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Well got up this morning and started the carving of the walls, was going to do a normal brick pattern, but got carried away and did a random pattern, see what you think...


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

ticmike said:


> Aww thats a shame about the frog build, my next build is going to be a frog build for a couple of red eyes and im doing a living/planted tank, so been researching the various methods of the backgrounds.
> Is there any good guides that you know of?


On my phone atm but fatlad69 exo dartfrog thread is the one I followed, great build, however I personally had massive issues with rockoflex and plastidip, and that's why I have to build this other vivarium.


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

What method are you going for now? Or are you just retrying the plastidip rock of lexus again? 

Newbie looking to learn


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Going to be covering in black silicone, foam, gorilla glue over that with eco earth pressed in


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes mate, thats the method i was going for when i get to it.
The black foams due this morning, so will crack on when ive done the mayan viv.


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Well done a lot more carving now, on walls and floor, got a few more additions to do yet, but so far pleased the way its looking.
Any comments welcome, remember im new to all this so advice and critics welcome, its how i learn.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

are you grouting it fella ? or are you going to paint it, then varnish ?

if you're grouting you're gonna lose alot of detail to their layers. other people on here might know, could you get away with doing thin layer of grout in the crevices then a thicker on the bricks and so on and so forth ?


----------



## robert19 (Feb 26, 2012)

:gasp::gasp::gasp: that looks wicked! cant wait to see it when its finished!:2thumb:


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

I read on another thread that numerous layers of thin grout might be best, then I'll varnish it for protection. 
Hopefully I'll be able to keep as much detail as I can. 
Really enjoying my first build, bloody work keeps getting in the way though 

Newbie looking to learn


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Well just a quick update, all the parts are cut/carved and ready for grouting.
So started grouting today, heres a quick pic of the current state of affairs.

















I did have it all in the tank put together just to see how it all looked and it was great, really pleased, now wished i'd not forgotten to take a photo of it :censor:

Think grouting will take some time, due to having to do front and backs and waiting for drying times.
Im using Foam coat by hot wire foam factory rather than ordinary grout, just to see how it is, so far i think i prefer normal grout, but this maybe coz ive messed the mix up, we'll see how it goes.

Will update when its a bit more interesting than this!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Well a little update.
Next up is more grouting on some sections, sanding the rough parts, painting and then the final parts of setting it all up in the tank with all the scenery etc....

This is where im at as of 10 mins ago............























































Hope it turns out as good as i had it visioned in my head and remember, this is my first build. so learning as i go.
Thinking of putting my fan foots in it, or the babies if these eggs hatch ok.

Any input appreciated!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

You could get some fire bellies or other semi aquatic reps/phibs, have the water heater and filter (if needed) in the underneath bit. 

I love semi aquatic set-ups.


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking fab so far  keep up the good work


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Things dry and hell of a lot faster when you can work outdoors :notworthy:




































Im hoping it'll all be completed by the end of today, its been a long slog or so it feels.


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Well finally....... the viv is all complete, my fan footed geckos have no officially moved home.
They seem to be enjoying the new surroundings and more thnigs for them to explore and climb all over.
All in all its taken about 4-5 weeks, working on and off.
I lost a lot of detail in the grouting process, which i was bothered about at first, but on completion im really pleased with the outcome for my first go.

Here are the pics.......


----------



## veewee (Sep 11, 2009)

That looks fantastic:no1:
& i should think very happy chappies that live there:flrt:


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's awesome. You should have a proper live planted setup in that bad boy!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheers, yeah that would of been good, live plants, as im quite into the tropical plants, so would have been good.

Maybe next build??


----------



## geckochick (Aug 29, 2012)

Great stuff, you got some nice effects in there! :no1:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

hard to get away with that look, but fair play that looks really good :2thumb:
keep the good work up,

take care,


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks mate, my first go aswell


----------

